# Bild importieren



## möp (14. Mai 2003)

moin

... hab da ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe ein Bild mit 2 Farbkanälen (Schwarz / Magenta)und einer Hintergrundebene.
Dieses Bild will ich in Corel Draw 10 importieren,allerdings importiert er mir die 2 Kanäle gruppiert rein. und beide sins schwarz/weis.

Hat irgendjemand eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

cu
möp


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Mai 2003)

*Kanal knallen*

Also,
besteht das Bild nur aus den zwei Känälen?

Dann mach daraus wieder eine richtige CMYK-Datei, sprich füge noch einen Kanal namens Gelb und Cyan ein und versuch's nochmal.

Und das mit der Hintergrundebene ist auch problematisch. Mag sein dass einige Programme Multi-Layer-Dateien importieren, aber häufig werden die Ebenen dann platt gemacht. Sie besser zu, dass Du eine Separate Tiff-Datei - ohne Ebenen - speicherst und versuchs mal mit der.


----------



## möp (28. Mai 2003)

Das Funtioniert nicht.

Wenn ich einen neuen Kanal erstellen will, erstellt er mir nur Alpha-Kanäle. Und in CMYK-Farben lässt sich das Bild auch nicht anlegen.
Das Bild ist nur noch auf eine Hintergrundebene reduziert, die allerdings gespert ist und sich nicht entsperren lässt.

cu
möp


----------



## swampdragon (28. Mai 2003)

Ich hab mal mit Photoshop rumprobiert.

Versuch mal folgendes:

Öffne Dein Bild.
Erstelle eine neues leeres Bild in gleicher Größe und Auflösung in CMYK. Entsperre die Hintergrundebene falls Sie im neuen Bild gesperrt ist.
Wechsle in beiden Bildern in den Kanalmodus.

Schiebe die zwei Kanäle aus deinem Ursprungsbild in das neue Bild.
Du solltest jetzt 6 Kanäle haben, er zeigt jedoch nur die zwei Ursprungskanäle. 
Nun kannst Du das neu Bild als vollständiges CMYK als ein Format Deiner Wahl abspeichern.

Also bei mir funktionierte das einwandfrei.


----------

